# American Insurance Association Standards?



## JPohling (Nov 26, 2019)

We are working on a tenant improvement project where the lease language states that we are required to construct these Tenant Improvements in compliance with the applicable standards of the American Insurance Association (formerly, the National Board of Fire Underwriters).

I cannot find anything specific other than some standards that do not seem to be available that date from the 50's.  NFPA is obviously the creator of current standards, but that is not in lease language.

Does anyone have any suggestions on finding these "applicable standards" other than tell them to update their lease language?  haha


----------



## RLGA (Nov 26, 2019)

So apparently they're using a lease form that hasn't been updated since before 1984 when BOCA took up publishing the _National Building Code_ after the American Insurance Association (formerly National Board of FIre Underwriters [NBFU]) stopped publishing it. BOCA then combined their code, the _Basic Building Code_, with the _National Building Code_ to create the _Basic/National Building Code_ published in 1984.

In essence, there haven't been any "standards of the American Insurance Association" for 35 years.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 26, 2019)

Everything in a lease is negotiable.  Ask the party of the first part to provide the referenced document, or else issue an amendment to the lease that clarifies.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 26, 2019)

should  you have familiarized yourself with  the requirements before signing the lease?


----------



## JPohling (Nov 26, 2019)

Mark K said:


> should  you have familiarized yourself with  the requirements before signing the lease?


It is not my lease to sign.  It is a clients lease that they executed,  now we are tasked with complying with lease language.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 26, 2019)

What does your agreement with them say, did you know of this requirement prior to signing?


----------



## JPohling (Nov 26, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> What does your agreement with them say, did you know of this requirement prior to signing?


It is not my lease to sign. It is a clients lease that they executed, now we are tasked with complying with lease language.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hasn't the AIA been replaced with the APCIA (American Property Casualty Insurance Assoc.)?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 26, 2019)

JPohling said:


> It is not my lease to sign. It is a clients lease that they executed, now we are tasked with complying with lease language.



 A task you have accepted, No?


----------



## JPohling (Nov 26, 2019)

We are attempting to understand what would need to be done to comply with the lease language the tenant agreed too.  looks like not much as the last standard that was developed was from the 50's


----------



## RLGA (Nov 26, 2019)

Comply using the transitive property: American Insurance Association = BOCA and BOCA = ICC; therefore, American Insurance Association = ICC.

Comply with the IBC.


----------



## JPohling (Nov 27, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Comply using the transitive property: American Insurance Association = BOCA and BOCA = ICC; therefore, American Insurance Association = ICC.
> 
> Comply with the IBC.


The project is under the California Building Codes


----------



## RLGA (Nov 27, 2019)

JPohling said:


> The project is under the California Building Codes


The CBC is based on the IBC, but I get it...California likes to think it’s completely different than its other 49 brethren.


----------



## Mark K (Nov 27, 2019)

We are talking about a contractual obligation not a government obligation  so in the context  of the original question the CBC is irrelevant unless  you can infer it is being referred to.  Rather  than  guessing  the Owner should be asked to  provide clarification as  to  what  it  means.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 27, 2019)

Previously noted but unresponded to by the poster (smiling).
Check with E & ) carrier


----------



## JPohling (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh You can bet that the authors of the lease are being questioned


----------

